# "Hier sind keine Edelsteine enthalten" ...?



## Dekadeez (23. März 2010)

Hallo,

bin Lvl 61 und hab Bergbau auf 335 , habe als Zweitberuf nun Juwe gewählt. Allerdings kann ich nicht sondieren. Habe einen Juweskill von 84, aber immer , egal wie ich das Erz Stacke oder sonst wie kommt diese Meldung. Woran kann das liegen? Addons hab ich nur Titan Panel, hab ich mal ausgestellt, hat aber auch nichts genützt.

Will auch mal paar Edelsteine sondieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shujo (23. März 2010)

Skill zu low.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. März 2010)

Tja so einfach wie du dir das vorstellst geht das nicht. Du kannst ja auch kein Titanerz verhütten wenn du z.B. nur ein Bergbauskill von 85 hast. Bei Verzauberung ist es genau das selbe, da braucht du beispielsweise einen SKill von 375 wenn du Sachen mit Itemlevel 200 entzaubern willst. Also skill mal deinen Juwe erst mal schön hoch, dann darfst du auch sondieren. Denke mal das du da ähnlich wie bei VZ 375 brauchst. Kupfer und Zinn wirst du jetzt schon sondieren können.


----------



## Ragashyyk (23. März 2010)

- Es gibt Erze, die nicht sondiert werden können. Silber und Gold fallen mir spontan ein.
- Metalle müssen in Erzform in deiner Tasche sein und dürfen noch nicht zu Barren verarbeitet sein.


----------



## Dekadeez (23. März 2010)

Skill zu low ist klar, aber bei Kupfer hätte es trotzdem gehen müssen.

Lösung allerdings im letzten Post, habe die vorher Verhüttet, also Barren statt Erzform. Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (23. März 2010)

Dekadeez schrieb:


> Lösung allerdings im letzten Post, habe die vorher Verhüttet, also Barren statt Erzform. Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol wer kann das schon ahnen wenn du Erze schreibst statt Barren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Backstabber (24. März 2010)

Einfach ihrer Skill hoch level dann versuch wieder zu sondieren. Nichts immer alles ins AH kaufen um sich weiter zu skillen. Hol mal deine eisen und kupfer und fang mit die an zu sondieren. Danach stell einpaar sachen her......übrigens sind manchmal die steine z.b. robust und verdichter usw. gut um skill punkte zu bekommen.


----------

